# Better than I Found It



## TexWest (Aug 19, 2022)

Good evening all. My $25 flea market find of mixed parts is coming along quite well. Took her all apart and tried to assess what parts needed changing. This has been a learning experience for me and one that I’ve enjoyed immensely. I think I’ve picked up a new hobby that’s sure to ding my bank account from time to time. I needed headset bearings, grips, pedals(mine weren’t serviceable), a seat pan, chain guard, rear rack, and (made in the USA) tires, that I’m still patiently waiting on. My front rim isn’t a match for the triple drop rear wheel and it’s proven difficult to locate. I was very fortunate to recover the saddle chassis from the original owner’s sister. It’s a pieced together rat rod so far, but man do it like it.


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 19, 2022)

Nice bike and you are doing it right.  Have fun with it!


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 20, 2022)

It is worthy of love.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 20, 2022)

You may want to take a closer look at the seat/seat post set up.  Ain't no kush goin' on there  😬   Other than that............you have a great project there !  😛😛😛


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Aug 20, 2022)

Hola to the "CABERS TRIBE" my congrats @TexWest for that nice bike found and rescued from the dead,in any patio yard art* you could ask to some fellows here, for the parts that may you need*!* Keep doing that hard,but lovely work*!*


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 20, 2022)

What's the head badge say ?  Hawthorne ?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Aug 20, 2022)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> What's the head badge say ?  Hawthorne ?



When logged in, we can see his introductory thread and *Western* *Flyer*:


			https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/new-guy-here-new-wf-owner.211252/


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 20, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> When logged in, we can see his introductory thread and *Western* *Flyer*:



I saw that after i posted the above question.   One of these days I'll learn to use the site properly.  🤨


----------



## Durham27707 (Aug 21, 2022)

I've got some WF grips, not sure the age, but I just pulled them off my 36 Elgin (my first old bike project) that I'll send for postage if you want them. Better than them rotting in the shed.


----------



## TexWest (Sep 5, 2022)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> What's the head badge say ?  Hawthorne ?


----------



## TexWest (Sep 5, 2022)

Bo


Durham27707 said:


> I've got some WF grips, not sure the age, but I just pulled them off my 36 Elgin (my first old bike project) that I'll send for postage if you want them. Better than them rotting in the shed.



I’m so sorry for missing your message. I’ve not been on for a bit. Your offer is both kind and generous. I snagged some on eBay recently so I’m not in need any longer. Again thanks so very much for the generosity.


----------



## TexWest (Sep 5, 2022)

This 


CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> You may want to take a closer look at the seat/seat post set up.  Ain't no kush goin' on there  😬   Other than that............you have a great project there !



So true on the kushin haha. I have the original padding that’s still in very nice shape surprisingly. I need to take the time to recover it and make it usable. That thing would be murder right now


----------



## TexWest (Sep 8, 2022)

Anyone have experience with a cracked Torrington stem? I was making a bar adjustment and was careful to not over tighten, so how in the world did this happen. The bars were a bit loose and only tightened in minute increments at a time, but this still failed. It’s a very old part with some obvious design flaws, so I can understand to a point. I just want to be certain this doesn’t happen again once I find a suitable drop stem replacement. Boy it sucks to damage an original part. Also, should I opt for a wedge stem instead of this spreader style lock?


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 8, 2022)

I would go with the original type.  They are available and i might even have one.  I will revert back..


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 8, 2022)

If this will work for you, PM me your address and i will send it to you.


----------



## TexWest (Sep 8, 2022)

1817cent said:


> If this will work for you, PM me your address and i will send it to you.
> 
> View attachment 1692660



Wow! I really appreciate your kindness and generosity. Let me get back home and I can verify will work. What and how would I need to pay? I’m not used to folks being this helpful. This site is awesome.


----------



## tacochris (Sep 8, 2022)

TexWest said:


> Anyone have experience with a cracked Torrington stem? I was making a bar adjustment and was careful to not over tighten, so how in the world did this happen. The bars were a bit loose and only tightened in minute increments at a time, but this still failed. It’s a very old part with some obvious design flaws, so I can understand to a point. I just want to be certain this doesn’t happen again once I find a suitable drop stem replacement. Boy it sucks to damage an original part. Also, should I opt for a wedge stem instead of this spreader style lock?
> 
> View attachment 1692658



I had this happen to one recently.  When I pulled the stem out of the fork for the first time, both bottom pieces just fell off.  So what I did was take my cut off wheel and just cut new slits and put a shorter bolt in it.  I dont run my stems super high so it works....


----------



## TexWest (Sep 8, 2022)

tacochris said:


> I had this happen to one recently.  When I pulled the stem out of the fork for the first time, both bottom pieces just fell off.  So what I did was take my cut off wheel and just cut new slits and put a shorter bolt in it.  I dont run my stems super high so it works....



I considered this when I first saw the damage to mine, but didn’t want to waste my time with a futile attempt at salvaging the stem. Did this work out well in your case? I’d be losing a good bit of height but I don’t think it would be an issue in my case either.


----------



## tacochris (Sep 8, 2022)

TexWest said:


> I considered this when I first saw the damage to mine, but didn’t want to waste my time with a futile attempt at salvaging the stem. Did this work out well in your case? I’d be losing a good bit of height but I don’t think it would be an issue in my case either.



It actually worked out great in my case.  
I prefer my stems and seats low so being down a tad lower didnt really bother me too much.  Holds perfectly with zero issues.

Here is the bike I did it on.  The stem being all the way down isnt really affecting the look at all.


----------



## TexWest (Sep 8, 2022)

tacochris said:


> It actually worked out great in my case.
> I prefer my stems and seats low so being down a tad lower didnt really bother me too much.  Holds perfectly with zero issues.
> 
> Here is the bike I did it on.  The stem being all the way down isnt really affecting the look at all.
> ...



Nice work. Always a great feeling to make something near useless work for your needs


----------



## tacochris (Sep 8, 2022)

TexWest said:


> Nice work. Always a great feeling to make something near useless work for your needs



The way I look at it, its already broken....so it can only be MORE broken if your modification fails.  Luckily I found it worked great!  On the flip side, it looks like yours could be welded.


----------

